# Honda HS622 Transmission Leak



## Otto2015 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a transmission oil leak which appears to be coming out of a small drilled hole between the auger housing and the transmission case at the bottom of the circumference set back approx 1/4 inch. I have already replaced both axle seals and they are not leaking. I have replaced the O-ring between the auger housing and the transmission case. Is there supposed to be oil in the transmission case when the auger housing is separated from it? I would assume so because of having the O-ring to create a seal. Why is there a small hole approx 6-32 diameter in the transmission case?? Is it for venting or did I loose a plug? Can I create a seal for the hole so I do not have a leak or should the transmission case be dry when separated from the auger housing which means I have a leak with a seal further back in the transmission?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

is the hole tapped?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

A picture of where this leak is occurring, would be helpful to us all. As this would allow us to compare it to what we have.


----------

